# New To This Site & Camping



## Rocky in La. (Feb 14, 2006)

Hello, I'm new to this site and just purchased my first traqvel trailer, 2002 25RSS, will be picking it up tomorrow, just wanted to say hi and thanks for all the useful information on this site.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers

Happy Camping and Post often.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Your welcome.

Welcome and glad to see you joined. Enjoy your 'new' trailer

John


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and good luck with your new purchase.

Post often!!!

Gary


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers. action

Bill


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Welcome and congratulations on the new TT. Glad you joined us. Be sure to post often about your experiences and with any Questions or problems ( hope there are none of those) about your Outback. Enjoy!

sunny

dallas


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome and enjoy the spring.......if it ever gets here!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, Rocky in La.!* action

Have fun with your new Outback, and don't hesitate to look us up if you need anything.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Camper Karen (May 20, 2005)

Welcome!!! action

Enjoy your new trailer.

Happy Camping


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Enjoy our new outback!


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

Hello Rocky! Great to have you with us!

Looks like you did it right: jump right into camping with an Outback travel trailer. We have a 21RS and are very impressed with the quality and comfort. We took a roundabout way to getting into our travel trailer from tents to pop-ups and finally to the hardshell. Looks like you took the more direct approach.

Welcome to the family at Outbackers!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Rocky in LA. to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 25RSS
Post often and enjoy









Don action


----------



## Rocky in La. (Feb 14, 2006)

Pastor John said:


> Hello Rocky! Great to have you with us!
> 
> Looks like you did it right: jump right into camping with an Outback travel trailer. We have a 21RS and are very impressed with the quality and comfort. We took a roundabout way to getting into our travel trailer from tents to pop-ups and finally to the hardshell. Looks like you took the more direct approach.
> 
> ...


Thanks, lets just hope I didn't bite off more than I can chew. No really the whole purchase experience has been wonderful.


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

Welcome!

Congrats. on your new OB Tt ... I'm sure you wont be disapointed.

Mike


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats and Welcome!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to love it.

Don't be bashful on asking questions...we were all newbies at some point.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

welcome action 
& congrats on the new (used) 25rss









darrel


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey there Rocky! Bet you can't wait for the weather to break from







and







and







to sunny and







and







!! You and your family and friends will have so much fun! In this hectic world we live in, it is nice to hop in the truck and head down the highway and leave all our troubles behind~~even if just for a little while!














Congratulations!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Rocky,

Congrats on making one of, if not the best, decisions in your life. Outbackers rock!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Rocky in La. (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes, we havn't had a chance to use the outback yet, but I got it all cleaned up and loaded, ready to go as soon as we get some time off from work. already getting alot of useful tips from this great site. thanks again


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome Rocky in La,

You are probably in a warmer place than we are. Enjoy your outings. Camping is a GREAT way to go.









Rita


----------

